# Hey from Australia



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Julia!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, have fun posting!


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm new to the forum too. Welcome.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane 
welcome to the forum


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome. I am new to this forum but becoming an addict quickly.
I am also locted in Australia.
Have fun.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------

